# do Sharpening Steels wear out?



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

we have one, it works ok, but it feels real smooth and when sharpening a knife it doesnt really feel like its got much going on.  Its over 15 years old and has seen much use.    Im assuming these wear out over time?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

If I were you I would get a ceramic one, you can feel the blade as it goes across the rod, they are a few dollars more, but I think the first time you use one you will agree it was a great buy!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes...Honing Steels wear out. I say Honing because, a common steel won't Sharpen a really dull knife. It will Hone a slightly worn edge of a sharp knife back to a Razors Edge. They Maintain a Sharp Knife.
That said, there are True Sharpening Steels that are Diamond Impregnated. They will Sharpen a Butter Knife! These are very aggressive, remove a lot of steel and if used improperly can mess up your knife. They too wear out eventually.
I've not owned a Ceramic Steel so I can't comment on how well they work or how long they last.
Al's info can be trusted...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> If I were you I would get a ceramic one


I just looked these up on Amazon.  Never heard of this before.  Im gonna give it a shot!

Thanks Al!!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Al's info can be trusted...JJ


Agreed!!  100%


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a set of Chicago Cutlery that is over 40 years old and it came with a steel. It has over the years lost some of its bite but still does a fine job of straightening out the rolled over edges of the blades.  However, They do have to be sharpened the old fashioned way when they become dull to the point that the steel is ineffective.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I just looked these up on Amazon.  Never heard of this before.  Im gonna give it a shot!
> 
> Thanks Al!!









 I think you will like the ceramic rods.  I sharpen sets of knives from a variety of people (like serious cooks to hunters and fisherman) and one flaw I see all the time is people over-matching the angle when using a steel or ceramic rod. For example .... I'll put a 20° angle on a workhorse chef's knife for the average user, but a 17° angle on a lighter duty chef's knife or a fillet knife, and a 25° angle on their hunting knife.  Ideally, you want to hone a particular knife within 2° of that angle. If you don't match the angle (like using 25° honing angle on a 20° edge)  the knife's angle will slowly change and needs to be touched up once a year.  I recommend using ANGLE GUIDES on your hone and making a simple chart or saving the photograph I give them showing the angles I used.  You lay the blade against the guide and this gives you a reference.  It also helps others in the family.  Also honing with the rod or steel in the vertical position helps keep the honing angle true.  And, less is more better.  2 or 3 passes is all it usually takes.


----------

